# DPWS Sporticle vs M&P Sport



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.americanrifleman.org/ArticlePage.aspx?id=1619&cid=1

$587.00 at Wal-Mart

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57785_757784_757784_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y

Has anyone with more AR knowledge than me compared these before?

I see the DPWS does not come with from sight which I assume is good if you want to mount a scope.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

If its for hunting/target id go with sportical, but for a "tactical" id rather have the S&W, so can co-witness with Acog or EOtech

I dont mind the lack of forward assist, really a non-issue for me, i wouldnt pay more than $600 for either, i remember academy HAD the sport for $599 but dont know about now


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Not sure about the height of the gas block on the sportical. If it's not in line with the receiver, you have to get a 'gas block' height front sight which limits your options on front sights. MOST sights are set up to mimic the standard AR height so if you're really concerned with a co witness, your aftermarkets will still work. If that's something you are concerned about there are loads of different mounts out there to get whatever co witness you're concerned with. I wouldn't try to co witness a magnified optic.

Some will say the FA isn't necessary but others bring up the point that there's no way to ensure the bolt is actually closed on the round. If you don't care about that, then you don't need an FA. Both sides can be argued. You have to figure out what you want.

If you just want to go out and shoot paper every few weeks. I wouldn't really worry too much.

If you really decide you like the AR platform, the first one you buy doesn't matter much because you're quickly going to dress it up and swap parts to get what you're looking for then buy another one in a slightly different configuration, so on and so forth. It's addicting.


----------

